# MPG on 05/06 V6 CC 4x4's Please



## Severe (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been shopping for a new truck for what seems like forever now and figured this is probably the best month to pick up a new one.

I'm leaning towards a Frontier Nismo CC 4x4.

If you have a configuration similar to this, could you please post your gas mileage and opinions. 

I did do a search on the info but I'm looking for some refreshed responses.

Thanks much!
-S


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

After my first 1200 miles, Im averaging between 15 and 16 mpg. Yeah it's pretty harsh. But it's a truck, has gobs of power and takes 87 octane gas, so it's not so bad. Im hoping after an oil change or two and a little more break-in things should settle in the 17-18 mpg range. Ive heard people get over 20 for constant highway driving, but I havent taken it on a road trip. Highway commutes to work still arent breaking me above 17.


- Greg -


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Same here. I am at 1600 miles and I am only averaging between 15 and 16 mpg too. I have taken a couple of trips and have watched the readout climb to 16.8, but no further.


----------



## 4x4NISMOguy (Nov 17, 2005)

I've only had mine for about 1000 miles, doing nothing but city driving, and I'm getting about 14mpg. Of course, it's so much fun I am always driving it like it's stolen, so maybe once I calm down a bit the mpg will go up...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I have the KC NISMO 4X4 and have just over 3900 miles on it. I get between 16.1 and 16.8 mpg on my daily commute which is about 16 miles one way and probably a 60/40 mix highway/city. I'm hoping it will improve after it hits the 5000 mile mark, that seemed to be the magic number on previous vehicles. Also, I find it to be a bit worse this time of year because of the winter blend gas, should imprive again this spring... :cheers:


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

According to the mileage computer, I've leveled off at 17.4mph (4X4 LE CC). About 50/50 hwy/cty.


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

Severe said:


> I've been shopping for a new truck for what seems like forever now and figured this is probably the best month to pick up a new one.
> 
> I'm leaning towards a Frontier Nismo CC 4x4.
> 
> ...


My 2005 SE CC 4x4 gets between 16 & 17 MPG on my 50-mile round-trip commute to work. It's interstate but usually is bumper to bumper for a good portion.


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

I own an '05 NISMO 4x4 CC. My daily round trip is about 78 miles of which about 85% is at 65-70mph. In the morning I beat the traffic through town (small town - 5 lights) and only catch a couple of them. In the evening there's about 3 miles on the highway that slows down to 10-25mph (sometimes full stop) and I usually catch 4-5 of the lights.

My overall mileage on all of this was about 19-19.5mpg and I only have 5000miles on my Frontier.

I'm leaving Friday with the rest of the family for an 1100 mile (2200 round trip) visit to Indiana. I'm anxious to see what my "pure highway" gas mileage is (I typically cruise at 72-73mph).

-Scope


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

ScopeTx said:


> I own an '05 NISMO 4x4 CC. My daily round trip is about 78 miles of which about 85% is at 65-70mph. In the morning I beat the traffic through town (small town - 5 lights) and only catch a couple of them. In the evening there's about 3 miles on the highway that slows down to 10-25mph (sometimes full stop) and I usually catch 4-5 of the lights.
> 
> My overall mileage on all of this was about 19-19.5mpg and I only have 5000miles on my Frontier.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same truck, 05 NISMO CC, Auto, 4X4. And remarkable I have about 8000km (5000 miles) on it too. I think the Scope has just installed a CAI, so we'll see if that makes any difference.

I am averaging between 16.8 and 17.2L/100km (in MPG that's a best of 16.9 and worst of 16.5 mpg). My commute is about 30 minutes, and my average speed, via the trip computer is about 30 kph. (about 20mph).

I'd really like to see what some of the basic mods accomplish wrt mileage.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

05 CC 4x4 6spd... 19mpg combined between city and highway (aggressive driving also) if I did all highway I'd say closer to 22 and I just got a cover for the bed so hoping it goes up from there. Oh and I have about 2k miles on it.


----------



## Crow44 (Dec 12, 2005)

*'06 LE 4X4 KC.*

I'm still running on my dealer's 'complimentary' tank. I'm not impressed with the mileage, as it is too near the numbers I collected from my 1998 Ford 4.0L pushrod Exploder. Not near enuff to the manufacturer's claims.
However as a performance enthusiast I am willing to overlook these figures by concentrating on the pull I feel in the ass of my pants from the terrific torque curve. That explorer was probably more than a 3rd more inefficient. 
For dynos and upgrades see http://www.jackphelps.com/frontier/dynotesting.htm


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Crow44 said:


> I'm still running on my dealer's 'complimentary' tank. I'm not impressed with the mileage, as it is too near the numbers I collected from my 1998 Ford 4.0L pushrod Exploder. Not near enuff to the manufacturer's claims.
> However as a performance enthusiast I am willing to overlook these figures by concentrating on the pull I feel in the ass of my pants from the terrific torque curve. That explorer was probably more than a 3rd more inefficient.
> For dynos and upgrades see http://www.jackphelps.com/frontier/dynotesting.htm


I was getting between 18.5 and 19 mpg out of my 2003 Explorer 4X4 with the 4.0L V6. My Explorer was a fully loaded Limited Model, so I know it weighed way more than my Frontier! I thought for sure the 24 valve 4.0L in the lighter frontier would better it in gas mileage, so I too, have been a bit disappointed in the fuel economy. But, it's more than made up for it in HP! :thumbup:


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

Crow44 said:


> I'm still running on my dealer's 'complimentary' tank. I'm not impressed with the mileage, as it is too near the numbers I collected from my 1998 Ford 4.0L pushrod Exploder. Not near enuff to the manufacturer's claims.
> However as a performance enthusiast I am willing to overlook these figures by concentrating on the pull I feel in the ass of my pants from the terrific torque curve. That explorer was probably more than a 3rd more inefficient.
> For dynos and upgrades see http://www.jackphelps.com/frontier/dynotesting.htm


I'm sure you know that if you're still on the tank from the dealer the motor isn't close to being broken-in or acheiving it's potential fuel economy. Give it a few thousand more miles.


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

05 KC SE 4X4

3,300 miles later, 17.1 mpg

I drive 30 miles round trip to and from work on cruise control 60.


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*MPG*

05 SE 6 speed KC.. 17 to 18 MPG... I only drive 16 miles a day in modified stop and go traffic.


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I was getting between 18.5 and 19 mpg out of my 2003 Explorer 4X4 with the 4.0L V6. My Explorer was a fully loaded Limited Model, so I know it weighed way more than my Frontier! I thought for sure the 24 valve 4.0L in the lighter frontier would better it in gas mileage, so I too, have been a bit disappointed in the fuel economy. But, it's more than made up for it in HP! :thumbup:


I am not sure if you had a mpg computer on your Exploder or not? I think since this truck has one people notice what they are getting more. Also we are using winter gas right now that gets worse mpg. If I drive on the highway below 70 mph I get about 21 mpg if I do mostly back roads I get 17 mpg. I also reset my mpg with each tank since I think the Nissan computer logs 500 miles. So if you got bad gas milage on 1 tank it could affect your numbers on the next tank or 2.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> I am not sure if you had a mpg computer on your Exploder or not? I think since this truck has one people notice what they are getting more. Also we are using winter gas right now that gets worse mpg. If I drive on the highway below 70 mph I get about 21 mpg if I do mostly back roads I get 17 mpg. I also reset my mpg with each tank since I think the Nissan computer logs 500 miles. So if you got bad gas milage on 1 tank it could affect your numbers on the next tank or 2.


Yes, the Explorer did have the mileage computer, and it also "suffered" from winter gas! My gas mileage varies from 1-2 mpg between summer and winter fuel! The 18.5 to 19 was what I was registering at the time I sold it, which was August, so yes, that was summer mileage! I was getting a pretty consistant 17.2 to 17.5 with the Fronty before the switch to winter blend. Hopefully it will be better than that when we switch back, being as I will have more miles logged, and the engine will be more broken in. I just turned 4000 this week, and it's been my experience with other vehicles, and they tend to increase a bit after then hit that magic 5000 mile mark!


----------



## Crow44 (Dec 12, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> I'm sure you know that if you're still on the tank from the dealer the motor isn't close to being broken-in or acheiving it's potential fuel economy. Give it a few thousand more miles.


 Just to make a note, I'm burning 20L/100km.
Oh yeah, A little bug today, I'm about 300 kms in to my first tank of gas.(est. 400km. )
I pulled up to a stop sign in 4X4, and 3 idiot lights lit up my dash. 
ABS, VDC off, and SLIP. I switch to 2 wheel- nothing goes out. Hit VDC button- nothing, shift thru all gears, pump brakes... then park, shutdown everything, and let it cool for 20 minutes. 
When I started it again, the idiot lights were off until I engaged the tranny.
I left the parking lot rehearsing my encounter with the service manager. 
I then went for a tour to see if heating up the truck would make a difference.
40 clicks of backroads later, I pulled into my garage with the lights still on.
Shut down and restarted, the lights stayed off, so I went out for another tour.
They stayed off, so I'm guessing a chip of ice, or stone, lodged in the ABS gear
and shut down the entire VDC. Question answered for now, but if it happens again, I want to read the board with my OBDII. The next question is where do I find the Nissan code translations on the 'net? 
Anyone else seen this bug in their '05 or '06 V6?


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

My 4 x 2 V6 Speed CC Frontier is getting between 19-21mpg consistently.

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

4x2 4.0L 6-speed. 265/70's....I get about 15.4mpg on average, but remember, Im a college student.


----------



## derftegel (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 2005 CC SE 4wd with AT and 6500 miles and around town average between 15 and 16 mpg and have got 23 on the open road , generally observing posted speed laws. Only down side to this vehichle is the available power on demand and my inability to sometimes not use sense in curbing such power.
Gas is still cheaper by the gallon than bottled water, beer, wine, whiskey, linseed oil and lots of other liquids not considerer a necessity, yet people will spend for these and not flinch. Consider.


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

I've got a little over 3.5K miles on it & on my highway drive to & from visiting family over Christmas, I pulled in just over 22 mpg using the cruise set right at 76 mph. In normal to/from work daily driving I average about 19.6 mpg. Can't wait to hit the 5K mile marker to see if the mileage improves even more... :thumbup:


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

What the… my 2005 Nismo CC 4x4 is getting about 15 mpg – in town – and it has a whopping 127 miles on it. What the heck? Yeah, I know that it is Winter, and we have to take into account Winter Gas – but man this is bad Gas Mileage. Oh well, it’s truck .. not going to get the same as my Honda Accord 4 banger.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Jsee said:


> What the… my 2005 Nismo CC 4x4 is getting about 15 mpg – in town – and it has a whopping 127 miles on it. What the heck? Yeah, I know that it is Winter, and we have to take into account Winter Gas – but man this is bad Gas Mileage. Oh well, it’s truck .. not going to get the same as my Honda Accord 4 banger.


Your gas mileage will improve as you put on the miles! It's been my experience that it will probably start improving after you have over 5K to 6K miles on the odo!


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm up to about 9k on the odo now and I'm still averaging (since new) just over 19mpg) but the last 5-6 tanks have 'only' averaged 17.9 with the worst one being 16.9 (but I was in 4wd for 75% of that tank and having fun in the snow....).

My only complaint is that when I look at the fuel gauge, what should be 3/4 full I read as 2/3 full, 1/2 full = 1/3 full and 1/4 = 1/6 full (with respect to the dummy light coming on anyway). The good thing is I kow I can drive another 50+ miles after th elight comes on if I want. Lately I've just been filling up every wednesday regardless of where the gauge is.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Your gas mileage will improve as you put on the miles! It's been my experience that it will probably start improving after you have over 5K to 6K miles on the odo!


i thought my mileage would improve also but it has not yet. my first tank was 17mpg and every tank since then has been reasonably similar. i have over 5k on it already and i have not seen any noticeable gains. it doesn't help that i just installed the aFe Stage II last week. my next tank should tell the tale. i did the idle reset procedure from another thread and will be driving like i did prior to my CAI. i too wanna see if better breathing equates to better fuel efficiency.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

You'll see it.
I hit 6000 Miles and it was night and day.

Before 6000 Miles I was getting 15.4MPG avg

My tank that went from 5900-6150 I got 16.1....

My next tank I got 18.2 MPG.

I now can typically drive 250 miles before hitting a 1/4 on the guage (when I fill)....used to be 215.

Mainrunr...its interesting, because at 1/4 on my gauge,she'll only take 14-15 gallons in. I still fill at a 1/4 because I always like to be prepared, and would rather not run out of gas if I suddenly had to go somewhere at high speed for some reason....of course, thats probably similar to the reason why I carry about 100lbs of recovery/emergency gear with me everwhere.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

inyourface1650 said:


> You'll see it.
> I hit 6000 Miles and it was night and day.
> 
> Before 6000 Miles I was getting 15.4MPG avg
> ...


I'm only at 4400 miles and at half tank I get 190 miles. A full tank I'm usually at 330-350 depending on if I've been good.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

James said:


> I'm only at 4400 miles and at half tank I get 190 miles. A full tank I'm usually at 330-350 depending on if I've been good.


this is exactly where i am at. 290 miles the idiot light comes on then about 60 miles till i have to fill up. usually filling up a hair above 20 gallons. still with around a gallon left in the tank (except for that one time :loser: )


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

really? hmm, when my light comes on I can usually fill 18-18.5 gallons. maybe my light comes on too early... it sends me into a panick but usually I know I have another 60 miles before I'm on empty


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

James said:


> really? hmm, when my light comes on I can usually fill 18-18.5 gallons. maybe my light comes on too early... it sends me into a panick but usually I know I have another 60 miles before I'm on empty


maybe i should clarify...when the idiot light comes on, i know i have anothe 60 miles to drive. i usually hit 350 then fill up. when i do, the pump usually reads a hair above 20 gallons.


----------



## Denny06 (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't have the 4X4 model but I usually have 250 miles on my trip computer at 1/4 tank. It's getting better as the miles increase.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> You'll see it.
> Mainrunr...its interesting, because at 1/4 on my gauge,she'll only take 14-15 gallons in. I still fill at a 1/4 because I always like to be prepared, and would rather not run out of gas if I suddenly had to go somewhere at high speed for some reason....of course, thats probably similar to the reason why I carry about 100lbs of recovery/emergency gear with me everwhere.....


Right, I was comparing it to when the idiot light comes on. I get about 100 miles in before I hit 3/4, I'm at 190-200 when the gauge is at half and the light comes on at about 310. So 3/4 = 2/3 left before the light comes on, 1/2 = 1/3 left before the light comes on.

I can get 350-360 out of every tank if I want to keep driving. My last fill-up was 297.6 miles and it took 16.53 gallons (18.00mpg). The light had not come on yet.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

SD Frontier said:


> maybe i should clarify...when the idiot light comes on, i know i have anothe 60 miles to drive. i usually hit 350 then fill up. when i do, the pump usually reads a hair above 20 gallons.


Oh ok, so we're getting identical mileage... I drove about 1400 miles over the last 13 days. I got about 23-24mpg! It was nice to be able to make it from LA to Sacramento on one tank!


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

Crow44 said:


> I'm still running on my dealer's 'complimentary' tank. I'm not impressed with the mileage, as it is too near the numbers I collected from my 1998 Ford 4.0L pushrod Exploder. Not near enuff to the manufacturer's claims.
> However as a performance enthusiast I am willing to overlook these figures by concentrating on the pull I feel in the ass of my pants from the terrific torque curve. That explorer was probably more than a 3rd more inefficient.
> For dynos and upgrades see http://www.jackphelps.com/frontier/dynotesting.htm



Those aren't manufacturers claims they are EPA claims. I think having 70 more HP will use more gas also. :thumbup: For a 4000 lb truck the frontier does fine. Although my friends silverado is about the same weight and hp and gets 18-20. Buts its only a regular cab.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

Believe me, I too was wondering what was going on with the MPG.
Well, we have a total of 487 Miles on the truck Nismo CC 4x4.

We took a trip From the California Valley on 87 Octane, to Yosemite National Park. Drove around in the park, stop and go and drove back. Average MPG was 16. - believe it or not, I was expecting less considering all the hills i had to pull, but I drove without a heavy fut and only pushed the gas when I needed it. ALso had to drive around in 4 wheel drive due to snow and ice - If I can continue to get about 17, I wont' complain when you take into consideration that 1.) it is a truck 2.) we have pretty fat faces that we are pushing through the air 3.) I have an open bed and no cover and 4.) oh yeah...again, it's a truck 5.) Automatic 6.) geared for pulliing and hauling - not green peace members :thumbup:


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

My first two tanks i'm getting 17.4 mpg city/highway. I have a auto CC 2wheel drive.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*My first three tankfuls*

I have filled up the tank three times with 87 octane. Here are my numbers:

Tank 1: 245 miles (50% hiway/50% city) 16.7 mpg
Tank 2: 230 miles (90% city/10% city +4H), 14.06 mpg
Tank 3: 245 miles (98% hiway/2% city), 17.56 mpg

I seem to be about 2 mpg below my peers who are further along the break-in curve.


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm working on my first mpg by burning up a full tank for the first time eventhough I just turned 4000 miles. By the trip computer seems like it's gonna be around 18.5 or so. Still can't help gunnin' it at a light.


----------

